# Vape Gear Home Storage & Showcase Ideas



## Zebeebee (18/5/18)

Hi guys.

Sorry if this has been done before. If it has please point me in the correct direction as I couldn't find it with searching both in the forums and Google. I might be using wrong wording. 

I'd like to see how people are organizing their gear, juice, harware and accessories. From normal everyday shelves to full on DIY cabinet setups. Do you have a shelve setup. Cabinets. Do you organize your juice from all day vapes to less frequently used.

What are your home setups like. Please post pictures how your vape life looks like at home...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (19/5/18)

Great thread @Zebeebee !
I have had great plans to do some great things with my vape storage in my "man cave"

However, i end up spending a lot of time in the kitchen and like to do my pitstopping in the evenings while my wife watches a program on TV. So i have ended up keeping the bare minimum tools and juices in a little cooler bag and plastic case which gets unpacked and packed up each time.

I have several juices in a cupboard in my man cave but nothing fancy. Extra accessories like wire, wick, coils etc are in those stackable cardboard boxes that grapes come in (from woolies) - lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/5/18)

Two boxes that concentrates were delivered in to let my juices steep, (el cheapo, I know)  and a fishing tackle box for everything else needed for building etc stored on a open shelf. Do most of my pit stops and building on a tray on my lap.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Zebeebee (19/5/18)

Silver said:


> Great thread @Zebeebee !
> I have had great plans to do some great things with my vape storage in my "man cave"
> 
> However, i end up spending a lot of time in the kitchen and like to do my pitstopping in the evenings while my wife watches a program on TV. So i have ended up keeping the bare minimum tools and juices in a little cooler bag and plastic case which gets unpacked and packed up each time.
> ...


I want to start organizing some of my stuff. Currently, I have a little toolbox for wick wire tools etc. One of those black and orange ones. My PC table has about 20 juices just sitting here lol. 

Then for DIY ejuice, I have plastic containers and that's one of the hassles I need to look into cause everytime I craft some sauce I need to unpack everything and repack everything.

I also go into vape mode in the evenings when my wife watches her TV shows. But I have my tools at my computer desk. If I have enough time tomorrow I want to try something. Will update with a photo here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zebeebee (19/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Two boxes that concentrates were delivered in to let my juices steep, (el cheapo, I know)  and a fishing tackle box for everything else needed for building etc stored on a open shelf. Do most of my pit stops and building on a tray on my lap.


I also steep in the box that my concentrates get delivered in lol. Works like a charm...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Zebeebee (20/5/18)

Bump! hehe, Allways wanted to do that.

OK. So it seems like my drill bit set has been stolen and I have an idea who and how and I'm very frustrated about it. Because of this, I couldn't put up the shelves today that I wanted to so I thought I'd just post a picture of how I work currently. I will still post future updates on my ideas.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival (20/5/18)

I store all my juices in my kitchen cupboard, and unused vape stuff, coils, wick and wire go into my draw. I really need to create a properly organized vape space!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Carnival (20/5/18)

Zebeebee said:


> Bump! hehe, Allways wanted to do that.
> 
> OK. So it seems like my drill bit set has been stolen and I have an idea who and how and I'm very frustrated about it. Because of this, I couldn't put up the shelves today that I wanted to so I thought I'd just post a picture of how I work currently. I will still post future updates on my ideas.



That is a kak one, I’m sorry to hear your drill bit set was stolen! Ugh some people hey.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cor (20/5/18)

Carnival said:


> I store all my juices in my kitchen cupboard, and unused vape stuff, coils, wick and wire go into my draw. I really need to create a properly organized vape space!


Creative thats what i call it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (20/5/18)

Cool tread!
Here is my hardware display. 
My dad is a pensioner, so I like to give him hobbies to keep him busy. 
Wooden display is mostly teak, and the driptip part I have no clue. 






As for growing my collection, Eish, I'll have to change the design of it a bit. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Zebeebee (20/5/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> Cool tread!
> Here is my hardware display.
> My dad is a pensioner, so I like to give him hobbies to keep him busy.
> Wooden display is mostly teak, and the driptip part I have no clue.
> ...


Love the setup!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## QKNatasha (21/5/18)

Westpack is your friend. They have some amazing containers.

I have 4.

Big one for diy. That has 3 smaller clear containers in. 

1 for mods and rda's

And 1 for batteries.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (21/5/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> Cool tread!
> Here is my hardware display.
> My dad is a pensioner, so I like to give him hobbies to keep him busy.
> Wooden display is mostly teak, and the driptip part I have no clue.
> ...



Wow those Mecer speakers are OLD lol , no wonder you have them still all moneys for vape gear  

On another note , my vape corner got a bit eh shall I say unorganized so I cleaned up a bit. 

Table has DIY vape mat , with most building supplies easy at hand. Those Kitchen Size Bogrolls in the corner and a small bucket for cut offs etc 
Tip : I find those square plastic container jobbies you get with the clones great for storing screwdrivers etc when glued/prestik'ed down.... 
Top drawer mods/atties etc (Another Tip: I drink a LOT of Castle and the doppies work a charm as atty stand just drill a hole in the middle and done....P.S just careful when holding the doppie don't use your hand , or well consume a lot of beer beforehand ... catch22 lol) 
Second drawer Juices , this is where it get's tricky lot of bottle too high so drawer doesn't close , need one of those deep drawer jobbies
Third drawer , odds and ends , anything basically , use smaller flat containers to keep it kinda organized
DIY stuff goes in top shelf of pantry in the box , don't wan't little hands getting hold of it .... 
Original boxes , man what a schlep but I try and keep all ... so they lego stacked in another box ....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (21/5/18)

QKNatasha said:


> Westpack is your friend. They have some amazing containers.
> 
> I have 4.
> 
> ...


Problem with Westpack , I normally walk out with way more than I needed LOL .....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (21/5/18)

Daniel said:


> Wow those Mecer speakers are OLD lol , no wonder you have them still all moneys for vape gear
> 
> On another note , my vape corner got a bit eh shall I say unorganized so I cleaned up a bit.
> 
> ...



Yup. those speakers come from 1999. 
Pc turned into a Downloader after xbox grabbed me, only needed them recently for wifey on line classes, had to steal the back from Dad!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (22/5/18)

Network cabinet works good as a storage and display cabinet as you can lock it.


I got a 9u a while back but still haven’t had time to kit it out.


Does anyone know where I can find an attie stand that will have 510 connectors for atties and space for at least 10?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## aktorsyl (22/5/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> Cool tread!
> Here is my hardware display.
> My dad is a pensioner, so I like to give him hobbies to keep him busy.
> Wooden display is mostly teak, and the driptip part I have no clue.
> ...


Mannn look at those 1990's sound blaster Mecers still kickin' it. Goes to show how high-quality things were back in those days. Built to last.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

